# Segmented bowls - a summer project



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello to everybody. It has been quite a while since I posted anything to the site, but I thought I would share these two bowls that my son and I made this summer. It was interesting to see how much he really did take to making sawdust and I think he really did have a good time doing it. The two bowls are made from Walnut and Maple. The segmented design came from a lot of scrap wood I had laying around and I wanted to show my son, who is 15, what you could do with scraps of wood, some time, some initiative and some patience. When we were finished turning them we took the bowl he turned himself up to our local Woodcraft store to show the guys there. I think he felt about 20 feet tall when we left the store as it’s one thing for your dad to tell you how good it looks, but it’s a different perspective when total strangers tell you how great it looks. He was reveling in all the questions he was being asked and what method he used for the turning, how did he get all the glue joints to line up and what types of tools he used. It is one of the most memorable woodworking projects I have ever done.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great looking bowls! :thumbsup:

Awesome to spend time with your children, sounds like he enjoyed it.

P.S. I like his better than yours. :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, those bowls are really nice. You two did a fantastic job on them. I can't wait until my son is old enough to work in the shop too, those are memories that'll last longer than a lifetime.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, those bowls look fantastic. You guys did a great job.
Nick


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Great looking bowls. Nice story to go with it. Tell your son to keep up the good work. That's great when you can get the kids interested in a nice hobby.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## adkenyon (Sep 9, 2010)

those are pretty awesome bowls


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Gee that's nice work :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful bowls. It's great you got some bowls to go along with some quality time with your son.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW nice job!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

GREAT looking bowls and what a confidence builder for your son, you can really be proud of him and his work, and your encouragement. What a splended bond you have made with your son.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pinokeeo (May 7, 2010)

It's always good to work with your kids on a project, especially when it comes out this good. Nice job all around.


----------



## tjwoodworking (Oct 3, 2010)

Very inspiring. Like to try turnings like that.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

*segmented bowls*

Great bowls. How did you do the bottom? I have seen the directions for the bottoms but don't remember where.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments and kind words. It really was a very rewarding project.
Owlelope the bottom is basically made from different sized wedges. The only thing you have to remember is to only glue two pieces together at a time as that is the only sure fire way to make sure you can get a good clean glue line and get all your pieces and parts exactly where they need to be.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'm glad that I finally got to see it. That is a fantastic looking project. You both did a great job. I've never done a segmented bowl because of the "intimidation factor". One day, I will overcome that and do one. Hopefully, you have started your son on a life long journey of making dust himself. Great work guys!! :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm with Ken on not sure how i missed this thread, however in my case I thought I actually posted on it a few days ago. Not sure what happen.

Very nice bowls, I'm just getting started with the lathe but something like these are on my list for future projects.


----------

